# مفتاح الــــــــــaltـــــــت  الرهيب فعلا رهيب



## مورا مارون (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*alt + 1 = ☺ *​
*alt + 2 = ☻ *​
*alt + 3 = ♥ *​
*alt + 4 = ♦ *​
*alt + 5 = ♣ *​
*alt + 6 = ♠ *​
*alt + 7 = • *​
*alt + 8 = ◘ *​
*alt + 9 = ○ *​
*alt + 10 = ◙ *​
*alt + 11 = ♂ *​
*alt + 12 = ♀ *​
*alt + 13 = ♪ *​
*alt + 14 = ♫ *​
*alt + 15 = ☼ *​
*alt + 16 = ► *​
*alt + 17 = ◄ *​
*alt + 18 = ↕ *​
*alt + 19 = ‼ *​
*alt + 20 = ¶ *​
*alt + 21 = § *​
*alt + 22 = ▬ *​
*alt + 23 = ↨ *​
*alt + 24 = ↑ *​
*alt + 25 = ↓ *​
*alt + 26 = → *​
*alt + 27 = ← *​
*alt + 28 = ∟ *​
*alt + 29 = ↔ *​
*alt + 30 = ▲ *​
*alt + 31 = ▼ *​
*alt + 32 = “space” *​
*alt + 33 = ! *​
*alt + 34 = “ *​
*alt + 35 = # *​
*alt + 36 = $ *​
*alt + 37 = % *​
*alt + 38 = & *​
*alt + 39 = ‘ *​
*alt + 40 = ( *​
*alt + 41 = ) *​
*alt + 42 = * *​
*alt + 43 = + *​
*alt + 44 = , *​
*alt + 45 = - *​
*alt + 46 = . *​
*alt + 47 = / *​
*alt + 48 = 0 *​
*alt + 49 = 1 *​
*alt + 50 = 2 *​
*alt + 51 = 3 *​
*alt + 52 = 4 *​
*alt + 53 = 5 *​
*alt + 54 = 6 *​
*alt + 55 = 7 *​
*alt + 56 = 8 *​
*alt + 57 = 9 *​
*alt + 58 = : *​
*alt + 59 = ; *​
*alt + 60 = < *​
*alt + 61 = = *​
*alt + 62 = > *​
*alt + 63 = ? *​
*alt + 64 = @ *​
*alt + 65 = A *​
*alt + 66 = B *​
*alt + 67 = C *​
*alt + 68 = D *​
*alt + 69 = E *​
*alt + 70 = F *​
*alt + 71 = G *​
*alt + 72 = H *​
*alt + 73 = I *​
*alt + 74 = J *​
*alt + 75 = K *​
*alt + 76 = L *​
*alt + 77 = M *​
*alt + 78 = N *​
*alt + 79 = O *​
*alt + 80 = P *​
*alt + 81 = Q *​
*alt + 82 = R *​
*alt + 83 = S *​
*alt + 84 = T *​
*alt + 85 = U *​
*alt + 86 = V *​
*alt + 87 = W *​
*alt + 88 = X *​
*alt + 89 = Y *​
*alt + 90 = Z *​
*alt + 91 = [ *​
*alt + 92 = \ *​
*alt + 93 = ] *​
*alt + 94 = ^ *​
*alt + 95 = _ *​
*alt + 96 = ` *​
*alt + 97 = a *​
*alt + 98 = b *​
*alt + 99 = c *​
*alt + 100 = d *​
*alt + 101 = e *​
*alt + 102 = f *​
*alt + 103 = g *​
*alt + 104 = h *​
*alt + 105 = i *​
*alt + 106 = j *​
*alt + 107 = k *​
*alt + 108 = l *​
*alt + 109 = m *​
*alt + 110 = n *​
*alt + 111 = o *​
*alt + 112 = p *​
*alt + 113 = q *​
*alt + 114 = r *​
*alt + 115 = s *​
*alt + 116 = t *​
*alt + 117 = u *​
*alt + 118 = v *​
*alt + 119 = w *​
*alt + 120 = x *​
*alt + 121 = y *​
*alt + 122 = z *​
*alt + 123 = { *​
*alt + 124 = | *​
*alt + 125 = } *​
*alt + 126 = ~ *​
*alt + 127 = ⌂ *​
*alt + 128 = Ç *​
*alt + 129 = ü *​
*alt + 130 = é *​
*alt + 131 = â *​
*alt + 132 = ä *​
*alt + 133 = à *​
*alt + 134 = å *​
*alt + 135 = ç *​
*alt + 136 = ê *​
*alt + 137 = ë *​
*alt + 138 = è *​
*alt + 139 = ï *​
*alt + 140 = î *​
*alt + 141 = ì *​
*alt + 142 = Ä *​
*alt + 143 = Å *​
*alt + 144 = É *​
*alt + 145 = æ *​
*alt + 146 = Æ *​
*alt + 147 = ô *​
*alt + 148 = ö *​
*alt + 149 = ò *​
*alt + 150 = û *​
*alt + 151 = ù *​
*alt + 152 = ÿ *​
*alt + 153 = Ö *​
*alt + 154 = Ü *​
*alt + 155 = ¢ *​
*alt + 156 = £ *​
*alt + 157 = ¥ *​
*alt + 158 = ₧ *​
*alt + 159 = ƒ *​
*alt + 160 = á *​
*alt + 161 = í *​
*alt + 162 = ó *​
*alt + 163 = ú *​
*alt + 164 = ñ *​
*alt + 165 = Ñ *​
*alt + 166 = ª *​
*alt + 167 = º *​
*alt + 168 = ¿ *​
*alt + 169 = ⌐ *​
*alt + 170 = ¬ *​
*alt + 171 = ½ *​
*alt + 172 = ¼ *​
*alt + 173 = ¡ *​
*alt + 174 = « *​
*alt + 175 = » *​
*alt + 176 = ░ *​
*alt + 177 = ▒ *​
*alt + 178 = ▓ *​
*alt + 179 = │ *​
*alt + 180 = ┤ *​
*alt + 181 = ╡ *​
*alt + 182 = ╢ *​
*alt + 183 = ╖ *​
*alt + 184 = ╕ *​
*alt + 185 = ╣ *​
*alt + 186 = ║ *​
*alt + 187 = ╗ *​
*alt + 188 = ╝ *​
*alt + 189 = ╜ *​
*alt + 190 = ╛ *​
*alt + 191 = ┐ *​
*alt + 192 = └ *​
*alt + 193 = ┴ *​
*alt + 194 = ┬ *​
*alt + 195 = ├ *​
*alt + 196 = ─ *​
*alt + 197 = ┼ *​
*alt + 198 = ╞ *​
*alt + 199 = ╟ *​
*alt + 200 = ╚ *​
*alt + 201 = ╔ *​
*alt + 202 = ╩ *​
*alt + 203 = ╦ *​
*alt + 204 = ╠ *​
*alt + 205 = ═ *​
*alt + 206 = ╬ *​
*alt + 207 = ╧ *​
*alt + 208 = ╨ *​
*alt + 209 = ╤ *​
*alt + 210 = ╥ *​
*alt + 211 = ╙ *​
*alt + 212 = ╘ *​
*alt + 213 = ╒ *​
*alt + 214 = ╓ *​
*alt + 215 = ╫ *​
*alt + 216 = ╪ *​
*alt + 217 = ┘ *​
*alt + 218 = ┌ *​
*alt + 219 = █ *​
*alt + 220 = ▄ *​
*alt + 221 = ▌ *​
*alt + 222 = ▐ *​
*alt + 223 = ▀ *​
*alt + 224 = α *​
*alt + 225 = ß *​
*alt + 226 = Γ *​
*alt + 227 = π *​
*alt + 228 = Σ *​
*alt + 229 = σ *​
*alt + 230 = µ *​
*alt + 231 = τ *​
*alt + 232 = Φ *​
*alt + 233 = Θ *​
*alt + 234 = Ω *​
*alt + 235 = δ *​
*alt + 236 = ∞ *​
*alt + 237 = φ *​
*alt + 238 = ε *​
*alt + 239 = ∩ *​
*alt + 240 = ≡ *​
*alt + 241 = ± *​
*alt + 242 = ≥ *​
*alt + 243 = ≤ *​
*alt + 244 = ⌠ *​
*alt + 245 = ⌡ *​
*alt + 246 = ÷ *​
*alt + 247 = ≈ *​
*alt + 248 = ° *​
*alt + 249 = ∙ *​
*alt + 250 = · *​
*alt + 251 = √ *​
*alt + 252 = ⁿ *​
*alt + 253 = ² *​
*alt + 254 = ■ *​
*alt + 255 = “space*​
ودمتم بود
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا رهيييييييييييييييييييييب

ثانكس يا قمر

☺☺☺☺​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> فعلا رهيييييييييييييييييييييب​
> 
> ثانكس يا قمر​
> 
> ☺☺☺☺​


 


نورتي يا قمر 

يا رهيب انت​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

واااااااااااااااااااو 

راااااااااااااااائع جدا 

كان نفسى من زمان
 اعرف ايه الاختصار الالى اعمل بيه 

علامه صح 
√√√√

ميررررررسى جدا جدا يا مورا 

على الاختصارات الرااااااائعه دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

لا فعلا جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا مورا​


----------



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*♥ شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يباركك ♥*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥

مرسي يا قمممممممممممر 
فعلا رهيييب ​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*☼☺☼♫♫◄►☺↕◄‼◙♀▓£☼♫►♫*​
*فعلا شي ممتع و حلووووووووو 
عجبتني الشغلة 
هههههههههه*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد ال alt ليه مميزات كتير 
وربنا يباركك على تعبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*أختصارات جميله وجديده


مرسي ليكي موورا

​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رررررررررررررررررررهيب
شكررررررررررررررررررررا
علي المعلوووووووووومة​*


----------



## prayer (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي جدا يامورا علي المعلومات الحلوة دي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## zama (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع جديد من نوعه 
وشكرا ليكى جدا


----------



## المهندس55 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا جميل جدا☺☻♥♦♣♠7••◘9○○○◙▬♦0()


----------



## israel girl (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا


----------



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بيشو 

المهندس55

مينا
اسرائيل كيرل

براير





​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *أختصارات جميله وجديده​*
> 
> 
> *مرسي ليكي موورا*​


 

كده غلبتك في الاختصارات 

يا حدق

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *☼☺☼♫♫◄►☺↕◄‼◙♀▓£☼♫►♫*​
> 
> *فعلا شي ممتع و حلووووووووو *
> *عجبتني الشغلة *
> *هههههههههه*


 


لا انت كدعة خالص  وحتعبيلي الموضوع ردود وصور ولا ايه:t30:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

موفي مايكر

ريد روز88

كوكومان
سويتي كيرل





​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الراهب الاردني قال:


> *♥ شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يباركك ♥*​


----------



## زكريا ابن الملك (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي جدا وربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل الرائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 ديسمبر 2008)

زكريا ابن الملك

الامير الحزين

ميرسي


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون
شكرااااااااااا بود.................


----------



## مورا مارون (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مورا مارون
> شكرااااااااااا بود.................


----------



## amjad-ri (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (4 يناير 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يباركك


----------



## متيكو (4 يناير 2009)

حلوة شكراااااا


----------



## مورا مارون (5 يناير 2009)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2009)

_*♥♥♥♥♥ عاشت ايديك ♥♥♥♥♥
ربنــــــــا يـــــــــعوضــــــــــــــك​*_


----------



## مورا مارون (10 يناير 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*♥♥♥♥♥ عاشت ايديك ♥♥♥♥♥
> ربنــــــــا يـــــــــعوضــــــــــــــك​*_





اهلا وسهلاا​


----------

